# Our Creepy Farm Setup



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

We decided to make a new theme this year after being a little burned-out last year. We decided on a "creepy farm" setup that really got us energized. Everything was built from scratch or modified from previous years. The centerpiece was a farmer's market type booth:


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

We also had a chicken coop (presently inhabited by Animated Hex, previously inhabited by chickens), a barrel of tentacles, scarecrows, and a collection of pumpkins under the shutter which covers up our large picture window.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Some more views of the market booth:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Skelly, I LOVE your stand. I remember when you were posting about setting it up and it came out so great! I'll bet you got a lot of interesting comments on it. Looked like it was a fun idea to go with too. Nice job.


----------



## RogueToaster (Aug 23, 2009)

Creepy AND clever! The eyeball plants look especially nice.  Wish I could have been there to see it all in person.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome! Very creative..


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

such a cute and inspiring idea...I love the puns...great work!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

What a really cute and unique idea! Love the killer tomatoes!

MsM


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

That SO cool that you made those. I love the blood oranges and eyeball plants.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I love it!! So fun, I wish I could have been there to see it. So many great ideas.

I need to make some of those eyeball plants too!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome!!! was a huge hit? hehehe


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the eyeball plants and the killer tomatoes!


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Amazing job clever and fun you must have had a great night!!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I loved the eyeball plants, that was my favorite. Nice job


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very clever I love it!!!


----------



## dawn408 (Aug 14, 2008)

What a creative idea. I love it.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing ideas. Very clever, detailed, and well executed. 

I really think you should submit these pictures to HGTV, Martha Stewart, and other contests next year. You would definetly win some prizes. 

Do you have an idea of what you are going to do next year?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh wow! I really loved it all! Awesome ideas!


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

propmistress said:


> Do you have an idea of what you are going to do next year?


We're going to keep with this theme for at least one more year. We had so much fun with it, we're not looking to change any time soon (and my husband usually insists that we commit to 3 years per theme). It was great to feel energized about the haunt again - last year we felt like we were just going through the motions...

The eyeball plants are SUPER easy. The key is to find wired moss vines (SuperMoss Brand Moss Vine winding moss garland is the full name). I picked up tons at clearance at Joann's, so I don't know if the chain still carries them. Here are the steps - I swear, these are easy and fun!
1) Glue a chunk of hard foam to the bottom of a pot (for the largest pot, I used Great Stuff)
2) Cut off the proper length of moss vine (too long and you'll need to wrap wire around it to support it)
3) Gouge out a hole in the foam the width of the vine and 2" deep, and stick the moss vine in the hole
4) Pull off moss from the last half inch of the top end of the moss vine. With the moss vine I used, there were 2 wires, so clip one off.
5) Drizzle glue on the back half of a foam eyeball (either one you've made yourself or a store-bought one like Michaels sold this year). Stick dried moss onto the glue; I just pulled moss off of other pieces of moss vine. 
6) Stick the foam eyeball onto the exposed wire. Add glue to the wire first for a little more stability.
7) Twist and turn the moss vine however you want
8) Repeat for as many eyestalk as you want
9) Drizzle glue on the foam in the pot and cover with dried moss - I used Spanish moss

That's it! You're done! The key is really finding the moss vine. I hope stores still carry it...


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

What a "fresh" theme and a very well executed display! I busted out laughing at the cabbage patch dolls "cut fresh daily!" Loved the killer tomatoes and Hex in the chicken coop. I would have liked to have been there in person at night to see it all.


----------



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

I love your idea and I am going to use some ideas for next year, I am thinking about having a cannibal yard sale.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I completely missed the third and second list of links the first time I looked. Those props are so wonderful... They make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG. Pure genius. Every part of it.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

As someone whose displays almost always involve food, I tip my hat to you for all that creativity. I love all the little touches, like the blood type oranges and especially "cut fresh daily." (Finally a valid use for cabbage patch dolls!) Wonderful! Your farmer looks absolutely spot-on perfect, and even though I know what he's made from, I see the farmer, not the original. 

For next year, may I recommend Farmer Vincent's fritters?


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

magic8697 said:


> I love your idea and I am going to use some ideas for next year, I am thinking about having a cannibal yard sale.


OMG that sounds like fun! If you end up going with that theme please post details!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I just love this stuff and this forum.. you realy pulled out the imagination with all these different boxes of produce..very well done indeed


----------

